# TT-RS intercooler on a TTS?



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

Would it be possible to install a TTRS intercooler on a TTS model? Has something like this been done?

I'm thinking it would be easier to just bypass the stock TTS intercooler and install the TTRS version that sits in front of the A.C. condenser. I know the intercooler piping would need to adapted/changed.

TTRS Install guide;

http://www.ctsturbo.com/wp-content/uplo ... VO-DF1.pdf

TTS install guide;

https://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/?download_id=318


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

What's the size difference?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Performance is likely to be compromised ...


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

leopard said:


> Performance is likely to be compromised ...


I was thinking since the RS intercooler sits right behind the bumper cover instead of behind the AC condensor and in front of the radiator it would increase the performance of the intercooler.

I feel the heat from the radiator and ac condenser would reduce the performance compared to the RS style intercooler which is isolated and receives airflow first.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

remember there are 2 further intercoolers in the vents bottom left and right, they'd have to be installed also. i'm interested in doing this, i'm convinced it will improve performance, the RS must need it, but i'm unsure how to go about it, i went to brum audi to see if i could have a look in the front of an RS but typically they didn't have one there.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

StretchinPA said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Performance is likely to be compromised ...
> ...


It's not as straight forward as you might think. Over enlarging an intercooler just because the next model up has one will not make the car any better. I would a hazard a guess that you would end with a laggy response with a lethargic spool up of the turbo.

Bigger is not always best...


----------



## StretchinPA (Sep 8, 2016)

leopard said:


> StretchinPA said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


According to APR, if I'm reading it correctly, the TTS intercooler has more volume stock than the TT RS intercooler.

TTS Intercooler:
https://www.goapr.com/products/intercoo ... 8_mqb.html

TTRS intercooler:
https://www.goapr.com/products/intercoo ... _ttrs.html

Unless people are having issues with APR intercoolers I don't believe the sizing would be an issue.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

So, you're wanting to reduce the size of the intercooler. Less is less as well


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

leopard said:


> It's not as straight forward as you might think. Over enlarging an intercooler just because the next model up has one will not make the car any better. I would a hazard a guess that you would end with a laggy response with a lethargic spool up of the turbo.
> 
> Bigger is not always best...


This and all kinds of weird fueling issues as the ECU isn't expecting that volume of a charge-air lag.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

does the RS intercooler link into these 2 smaller inters? That would make the surface area the same surely?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Gh0sty said:


> does the RS intercooler link into these 2 smaller inters? That would make the surface area the same surely?


Assuming TTRS is same as TTS in this regard, the right auxiliary radiator is basically more radiator for the coolant, and the left side one is a cooler for the transmission. (See below, yellow color indicates transmission fluid cooling, blue is coolant)


----------

